# Furry Fiesta room for $40



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm booking a room for Furry Fiesta, I'm covering most of the tab for the room.  Just need two other roomates.
Any takers?
*edit* $50 not $40 forgot to add tax to the room, but that's for all three nights.


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 16, 2009)

i may have to take you up on that  but i need alittle time to poke my  proritys in to order


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

My fault people I forgot to factor in tax.
$50 for three nights instead of $40.


----------

